# Food Safety Plan



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper (May 18, 2009)

I am sure some of the honey processor would have a HACCP plan. It might give some idea of the biological, chemical or physical hazards they try to avoid. Is your health department wanting a plan?

Robert


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

no, NYS state has a HBH(homegrown by Heroes) program for vets, i just need a food safety plan to finalize the qualification. Up here in western NY everyone looks for the HBH sticker, the western part of the state is a big vet supporter area and likes to by local, especially from vets. They do a lot of advertising for you once your application is accepted, and they offer a whole slew of different assistance with the business aspect.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

scokat said:


> no, NYS state has a HBH(homegrown by Heroes) program for vets, i just need a food safety plan to finalize the qualification. Up here in western NY everyone looks for the HBH sticker, the western part of the state is a big vet supporter area and likes to by local, especially from vets. They do a lot of advertising for you once your application is accepted, and they offer a whole slew of different assistance with the business aspect.


could you post how to find the information about this? I have never heard of it or seen stickers around here, I will pass it along to my local clubs for any other vets. thanks


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Here are some examples and ideas

http://www.foodsafety.govt.nz/elibrary/industry/code-practice-bee/bee-cop-part-3.pdf

http://shiresvineyard.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/haccp-plan-for-honey-production-uk-blank.docx

An inspection report
http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=stelprdc5080223

I have experience dealing with food safety though not specific to honey production.

The best advice I can offer you is to seek out the advice of those who will be directly inspecting your compliance with the requirements. Talk with the person that will be inspecting your facility or in this case reviewing your plan. The practical application of food safety policy and enforcement in best explained by those doing the work.

If the plan is being created to fulfill an organizations requirement to participate in a program talk to the person that is responsible for approving plan but keep in mind just because it meets their requirements doesn't meet it's a good plan. It this case you may want to directly consult with the person in your area that will be investigating any future complaints against you.

A "slap together" plan is just as much work as a well thought out plan. A poorly thought out, monitored or followed plan has the potential to do more harm than no plan at all.

If taking the time to develop the relationships and deal with these people now on your terms seems like a headache wait until they show up unannounced and find out you haven't done your homework.

Best of Luck


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know if this will help but here is a link to my CFIA Honey House registration manual. 

http://www.stepplerfarms.com/StepplerHoney.html

Go to the side, under Categories select CFIA Registration


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Canada has the recently completed Canadian Bee Industry Safety Quality Traceability program that should be in compliance with US food safety requirements. We also have some older templates were written in Alberta that should cover much of the implementation. You follow the basic outline and write up a plan specific to your farm and honeyhouse. Then add to it your daily journal or whatever you use to record your hive activities and dates which "proves" that you pulled this lot of honey that day, or took those strips out on that day etc.


----------

